# 'Smints' Does anyone know anywhere I can buy these mints other than in pub toilets?



## colc1 (27 Oct 2007)

Does anyone know anywhere I can buy these mints other than in pub toilets?  Many thanks for help in advance they sell them in newsagents in Britain alright but dont seem to here???


----------



## tigra (27 Oct 2007)

*Re: 'Smints' in shops?*

Had the very same problem. It was the peppermint ones I was after(the green packet). Could find every other kind of Smint in my local Supervalu but not the peppermint. So not I just stock up anytime I'm out of the country.


----------



## redbhoy (28 Oct 2007)

I think Boots sell them.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Oct 2007)

*Re: 'Smints' Does anyone know anywhere I can buy these mints other than in pub toilet*

What is the world comin' to?

Things are goin downhill rapidly on AAM.

We have people lurkin' in toilets in order that they can buy 'Smints'

Roamin' the country for Wispas.

Where will it all end 

P.S.  .


----------



## colc1 (29 Oct 2007)

The word lurking makes it sound a bit dodgy  .  But thanks to you and everyone else for the replies will check out boots.


----------



## colc1 (29 Oct 2007)

btw where was that supervalu you mentioned?


----------



## BlueSpud (12 Nov 2007)

colc1 said:


> Does anyone know anywhere I can buy these mints other than in pub toilets? Many thanks for help in advance they sell them in newsagents in Britain alright but dont seem to here???


 
Crikey, it was bad enough when people put 'pub-toilet-bought' latex on their genitals, but now they are dining from there!

What does the 'S' stand for in 'S'mints anyway? 

The mind boggles.


----------



## truthseeker (12 Nov 2007)

I saw them in Aldi - at the cash registers, with all the impulse buy stuff.


----------



## Dazzler (8 May 2013)

I am in South Australia and my wife loves the green Smints - we have had a great supply until recently at our Foodland store but they are not getting any more - we also have an IGA Foodland store and they just ran out courtesy of my wife but they reckon they are still going to stock them - tried to contact Smints from their web site but apart from patting themselves on the back there were no contact details - Google sMints and you will see - think I was on the US site first and then on the Australian one - very colourful.  Still have none so wonder where we can get them !!!!


----------

